# help with bow



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

i need a compound bow with a draw length from 30-32 inches maybe more im not sure. i was measured and i think it was a 29 or 30 inch draw length on the bows ive tried so what bows would your recomend for more than that.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Question......If you were measured at 29 or 30, why do you want a 30-32" bow??? If you were measured at 29, you should shoot a 29.

Your a long draw shooter like me (im a 29" draw). If your new to archery, it would probably be better to stick with a longer axle to axle bow. 33" or longer. They'll be much more forgiving as you develop the muscle memory and be more enjoyable for you to shoot than one of the shorter axle to axle bows that have been all the rage the last few years.

As a general rule, remember this.

Short bows = less forgiving, more demanding of the shooter to shoot well. (i.e. perfect form)
Longer bows = more forgiving, less demanding of the shooter. (i.e. will let you get away with discrepancies in your form)

Lots of good bows though in the mid- ATA lengths, and lots of offerings in 29 and 30 inch draws. Get out and shoot lots and lots of bows till you find one you like.


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

Sorry guess I should have made it more understandable they used the arrow trick to measure me and I was 29" when they gave me a bow with a 29" draw length it wasn't long enough for me. The guy didn't really have any bows with a longer draw length in my price range which was 500 canadian. He also didn't really have the time for an accurate measure mention so if I got a bow with a 30-32 inch draw length I would be able to tune it the 29" bow was just a bit to short. I'm just needing help on choosing a bow with the draw length I want since I cannot find many plus I don't know of many companies mostly Matthews and Hoyt. Never hunted with a bow before want to start.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

check your email/ PM


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

I'd say most of the new bows on the market are all good quality. Don't buy on brand name. Find one that fits you well and you feel good shooting.

My cousin bought a Mathews because that is suposed to be the "uber-bow" of them all. He switched back to his Bear and his groups came right back in together. I know he has one for sale.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

I have a 74 inch reach (74 inches from finger tip to finger tip). If you divide that by 2 you get 37 inches. That...is NOT my draw length!! I am 6'2" tall and my draw length is 30 1/4 inches. I know this because I was a certified bow tech for Parker, BowTech, AR/PSE, and Escalade Sports (Bear) for 5 years. I have set up HUNDREDS of bows for hunters and Target archers, and cannot tell you how many poeple came in to see me and thought their draw length was WAY LONGER than it actually was! The use of release aids, and D-LOOPS can shorten your draw length compared to shooting fingers as much as 2-3 inches depending on achor point and draw style! What you did not mention was wether or not you were using either of the above mentioned items (release, D_LOOP). Secondly, the axel to axel length of the bow will determine wether or not you can even draw and shoot a bow using fingers (short axel bows will have a much more acute string angle, making them nearly IMPOSSIBLE to shoot with fingers well). There are alot of variables that need to be taken into account to give you your accurate draw length: your height, your actual reach, will you be shooting fingers or a release and, if you are shooting a release, will you be using a D-LOOP?, how do you hold your on-bow arm?(locked or _slightly_ bent at the elbow), where do you anchor? (at the bottom of your jaw, or the corner of your mouth). If you could provide me with those items mentioned above, I could give you your draw length to withing about a half inch without even putting my hands on you!...no joke! The bow you choose is completely up to what you feel is the best for you too! Don't let anybody try to push one brand or the other on you just because they shoot it or they sell a bunch to other archers!! I shot an Archery Research AR -34 for years over all the other brands we sold because it just felt right to me, and I could literally stack arrows with it out to 40+ yards!! I'd be happy to help as much as i can and feel free to IM me with any ??'s Good luck on your new purchase!!


----------



## jacob321 (Jan 7, 2011)

Why you got a 30-32" while you are 29"? 
I think you need to get a shorter one.


----------

